
The total weight of all Bitcoins today: 3 kg - tempz
The amount of energy required to create a parallel (fake) chains is so huge that it makes more sense to express it in kilograms.<p>Some back-of-the-envelope calculations based on total sustained mining power consumption in 2017, extrapolating back, using the good old E=mc^2, yields the average weight of a bitcoin of about 0.2mg.<p>This makes Bitcoin the most expensive substance today.
======
PaulHoule
That is not the only flow of or reservoir of energy and/or mass associated
with bitcoins.

Consider, carbon added to the atmosphere to make that energy, kg of fission
products to do the same, mass of all the servers running Bitcoin software,
mass of party favors left over after Bitcoin conference, etc. Any of those is
much greater than 3kg.

------
sds111
Most expensive compared to what?

